# Crate/Cage Liner?



## bobbyv (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

We use two Pet Lodge crates for our rabbit's home. They come with hard plastic liners that are too slippery, so we use Puppy Pads to help with any pee issues plus it helps for traction.
I was wondering if anyone uses a washable mat/pad/liner for the bottom of their cage.
I really appreciate any information.

Thank you!

BobbyV


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 4, 2011)

What you can put depends on the rabbit. Some will chew rugs and carpet while others just leave it alone. 

I use fleece blankets in my cages and my rabbits pretty much leave them alone. I have one rabbit who digs at them and like to rearrange them a bit and a couple of the blankets have a few chew holes. I just wash them as needed and they don't require more than that. My rabbits are also litter trained, so I don't really have to wash the blankets until they get a few pee stains or get really furry. 

You can get some washable mats at Ikea that would work, but they do have a fringe that you might want to cut those off before giving to your rabbits.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 5, 2011)

I buy fleece at the fabric store and cut it down - for a 4'x2' cage one yard of fleece will make about 3 blankets to fit the bottom. You could probably rig up a way to keep them from sliding, but I never bothered because my rabbit liked to push it aside and stretch out on the plastic bottom.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 6, 2011)

I use towels in the bottom of the cage and a fleece blanket in the play-pen. I don't pin it down because Becky likes to cover herself up with it. She is like a child, if she can't see me, then I obviously can't see her. It's a fun game.


----------



## arikun (Jan 6, 2011)

Fleece is not absorbent, use towels instead. Fleece will puddle any accidental pee and will take awhile to sink down. 
I would go and get towels from the clearance section or cheap bundles.
Warning. Do not wash anything with pee/poo on it with your other laundry. Wash it separately. If you buy several towels, you can rinse them and leave them on a pile until there is enough for a small load.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 13, 2011)

i was thinking this same question. is it imperative to have a cage liner? ours are jsut on plastic covered cardboard and im thinking of making the switch


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 13, 2011)

You don't need a cage liner at all. I had one for traction because my bun didn't like the slippery floors, but when he stretched out he would always do it off the fleece anyway.

I wouldn't recommend using any cage liner for rabbits that can't pee reliably in their litter box. Having an absorbent surface like that will just set back their litter training. Leave it out until they are trained, then add it back.


----------



## ravishing (Jan 26, 2011)

=) Omg! i just took the liner out of the cage.. I hope this helps penny master litter training =(


----------

